
Email, Metrics, & Optimization. How to Increase Your Ticket Sales - silvia77
http://thestartupdigest.com/2010/07/09/email-metrics-optimization-how-increase-ticket-sales/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
From the article:

    
    
      Some prerequisites to using this information:
      * You must be sending HTML, not text, emails.
    

Compare and contrast with the complaints here about HTML email:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1500488>

~~~
silvia77
Here is a direct link to web2.0 Expo's last html email campaign
[http://recp.mkt41.net/servlet/MailView?m=35580090&r=NTUy...](http://recp.mkt41.net/servlet/MailView?m=35580090&r=NTUyNTg5MjE3MAS2&j=NzcyMTczODYgS0&mt=1)
(link is a little long)

It's not spammy but it does include graphics, colors, layouts, etc. Also I
could be wrong but I think using an html email gives you a more accurate open
rate.

Sure some people can misuse html email's but I don't think they are all bad.

